# [SOLVED] Front Audio Connection



## ROADDOGG38 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should be posting this here or somerwhere else because i don't think this question would be considered a mod, but it is about the case. I have an Antec Performance TX1050B case that has front case connections for audio, usb and firewire. My board is an XFX nForce680i LT (OEM). I need help changing the wire configuration for the front audio. The two ports available are green and pink. The green is for speakers or headphones, I think, want to be 100% sure. The pink I believe should be a mike port? The audio header from the board is suppose to be HD audio and is not labeled the way the case instructions direct you for the hook-up. Can anyone tell me which wires go to what pin numbers.:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Front Audio Connection*

Which OEM did the board come from?
See if this diagram helps your FP cables should be marked


----------



## ROADDOGG38 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Front Audio Connection*

The board is XFX OEM, just mens that it's missing one of the PCI express slots. The one thats not OEM has three and mine only has two. That's the only difference I've noticed between the two. Yeah, this diagram is similar to the mobo user guide. The guide haspins assigned as:

pin 1 - PORT1_L
pin 2 - AUD_GND
pin 3 - PORT1_R
pin 4 - PRECENCE_J
pin 5 - PORT2_R
pin 6 - SENSE1_RETURN
pin 7 - SENSE_SEND
pin 8 - EMPTY
pin 9 - PORT2_L
PIN10- SENSE2_RETURN

but the pin assignment for the case is:

1. microphonesignal pin: connect the mic here
2. microphone power: connect the mic-bias here
3. ground pin for audio here
4. front right speaker out: connect the FPOUT-R here
5. front left speaker out: connect the FPOUT-L here
6. rear right speaker out : connect RET-R here
7. rear left speaker out: connect RET-L here
nothing for 8, 9, and 10.

So my problem is that the terms and number of pins don't match-up. For example: the mobo is PORT1_L, does this translate into FPOUT-L or RET-L from the case. This is what I can't figure out. I do know that HD audio is basically two front speakers, R and L.
Two side speakers, R and L. Two rear surround speakers, a subwoofer and a center channel speaker. Getting that down to just 2.0 stereo is also part of the problem, which I'm sure the front audio on the case is.


----------



## ROADDOGG38 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Front Audio Connection*

Check the info starting on page 19. Helped me solve my issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is a handy guide.


----------

